# Kann .ai Datei nicht mit Corel Draw öffnen



## barbiturator (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss eine Illustrator Datei öffnen, kann dies aber nicht mir Corel Draw 14 realisieren.
Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert, oder ist jemand so nett und kann mir diese in EPS oder PDF umformen?


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2009)

...mmhh, die Datei wurde in AI CS4 erstellt. Ich habe es jetzt in CS3 importiert und als eps gespeichert. Es kann dabei u.U. zu Verlusten gekommen sein?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## barbiturator (22. Oktober 2009)

Tausend Dank, ich brauchte nur den Cut, um das Design zu verändern. Klappt jetzt!
Schönen Tag dir...


----------

